# Butterley Engineering - Ripley, Derbyshire - Feb 2017



## Hippie Alien (Feb 23, 2017)

*History:*
The Butterley Company was an English manufacturing firm founded as Benjamin Outram and Company in 1790. Portions of it existed until 2009.

Notable patents were taken out by the company's manager, Sir John Alleyne. In December 1859 Alleyne patented a method of producing a load-bearing iron beam known as the Butterley Bulb, used in many early iron steam ships including HMS Warrior In 1861 Alleyne patented a method that allowed hot ingots to be moved around a roller after they had passed by just one person. During the production of steel sections the bar has to be repeatedly put through rollers. Allowing this to happen using just one person was a substantial increase in productivity. By 1863 the company was rolling the largest masses of iron of any foundry in the country. Among its most famous buildings are the Barlow train shed at St. Pancras in London which included 240-foot spans.
​
*Pics:​*


----------



## RM Photography (Feb 23, 2017)

That spiral staircase is beautiful.

Really nice photos, thanks for the postcode I might have to come and have a nose myself


----------



## krela (Feb 23, 2017)

Great stuff, thank you.


----------



## smiler (Feb 23, 2017)

Another goodun HA, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 23, 2017)

Fab set. And THAT spiral staircase...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2017)

you took some lovely shots there!

Little bits of this place seem to get opened up the sealed again, usually sealed if im about lol

Thanks for showing me the bits i never saw


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 24, 2017)

Nicely done and well captured. As with most engineering factories closing down you always find they leave the plans and documents. There must be something useful and historical in those documents and plans.


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thats a great take on it, cracking photos espically the lovely spiral stairs


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ace photos and a really nice spiral staircase.


----------

